# What to soak wood in



## seandje (Aug 6, 2009)

Does soaking the wood chips/chunks in different liquids make any difference?  I usually use water with hickory and apple juice/water with apple.  A friend told me about soaking hickory in vinegar before smoking, but I didn't know if that would really make a difference.


----------



## mikey (Aug 6, 2009)

Here's a site that explains it pretty well. http://www.virtualweberbullet.com/woods.html#soak


----------



## fire it up (Aug 6, 2009)

Don't know if soaking in different solutions makes a difference or not, have you ever thought about simply not soaking?  To soak or not to soak is one of those highly debated things among people but I (as well as many others) have come to find that soaking does little more than delay the true smoke from the wood as all the water is steamed out.
If wood combustion is your main concern and reason for soaking I would say give it a try without the soak, proper wood size and placement will give you excellent results.


----------



## flagriller (Aug 6, 2009)

Water, don't think you can add flavor.


----------



## waysideranch (Aug 6, 2009)

Don't soak....................


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 6, 2009)

I soak my wood sometimes and sometimes I don't it all depends on how fast I want smoke. There are certain time you want smoke and others you just want it to smolder low and slow. It doesn't matter and I have never heard of soaking your wood in anything but water you'll not get any flavor into wood. Thats why we use differant woods for differant things thats ware your flavor is.


----------



## ddave (Aug 6, 2009)

I soak mine in air. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------



## bigsteve (Aug 6, 2009)

You'll find experienced home smokers and also pros that will tell you to soak, or to not soak.  I personally have never heard of wood soaked in Vinegar, although I have heard of it soaked in other things.  

Try it. if your buddy swears by it, then it either has no effect, or has a pleasant effect.  If it were bad, I'm sure he wouldn't have recommended it.

Smoking is like a palet of paint, and a blank canvas.  Try things.


----------



## buckeye024 (Aug 6, 2009)

What about soaking the wood in gasoline...I heard it helps get that BBQ done real quick...


----------



## eaglewing (Aug 6, 2009)




----------



## alx (Aug 6, 2009)

Beat me too it LOL

Once a tree is cut the resins in wood start to crystalize.
A tree will dry underwater....

Wood can absorb some exterrior moisture-like a door swelling.

Real fancy string insrtuments are made with woods that swell the least-violins etc.

If you soak- it just takes a few minutes for the water to vaporize


----------



## shooterrick (Aug 6, 2009)

I am of the opinion as those that feel soaking just creates steam prior to combustion.  I do not soak my wood and do not think I can think of a reason that makes good science to do so.  If ya want then do it though.  Heck maybe a delay of combustion has some use.


----------



## morkdach (Aug 6, 2009)

no soaking required


----------



## travcoman45 (Aug 7, 2009)

Don't soak, waste a time an energy.


----------



## the iceman (Aug 7, 2009)

Well.... I've soaked & dried. 

I've soaked my chip/chunks in Jack Daniels until they were soaked all the way through, usually 4 to 6 hours, then laid them out to dry. Used them in the usual fashion while smoking & things came out tasting great. 

The only down side is that you have to sacrifice a couple of cups of Jack.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













Oh yeah, it seems to work with a bit of Captain Morgan as well.


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 7, 2009)

Just remember, Emeril says, "Never Use Anything You Wouldn't Drink". LOL


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Aug 7, 2009)

I discovered from a few years of fighting it, that soaking is part of the problem, not a solution to a problem.

Don't soak your wood. Minimize the heat/air getting to the wood to control the smoke.

Eric


----------



## ddave (Aug 7, 2009)

And sometimes a waste of good booze. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Dave


----------



## bigsteve (Aug 7, 2009)

Smoking is definetly an artform, not a science. Soaking wood doesn't hurt anything at all, so newbi's should try it and decide.

I love this forum, and I've never gotten a "bum steer" here. The regulars post good sound advice, mostly based on first hand experience, and I respect that. I also respect Paul Kirk, Steven Raichlen, and Cheryl and Bill Jamison. They sometimes say things opposite of the general concensus here. (They soak chips) And you know what? It's all good.

So get out the paint brush and let the creativity flow!


----------



## coyote-1 (Aug 7, 2009)

IMO this is quite desirable in certain situations.
When using wood CHIPS and scattering them throughout a charcoal basket, I DO want to delay the true smoke. Else those chips just burn right up with minimal smoke-time. So I soak them the previous night, and then drain them and let them evaporate out somewhat. It yields thoroughly damp _but not watery[/c] wood chips. This means they burn up more slowly, and therefore release a more consistent smoke.

For chunks or sticks, I don't soak._


----------



## the dude abides (Aug 7, 2009)

I use to soak until I saw that everyone on here said not to.  So now I don't and realize that it makes no difference.

The biggest change I made was going from chips to chunks.  That'll slow things down if that's your obective.


----------

